# Rift F2P - Endlich! :)



## Pendron (14. Mai 2013)

Die Bombe ist also geplatzt: Rift wird mit Update 2.3 auf Free2Play umgestellt und ich muss sagen ES WIRD AUCH ZEIT! 


Was denkt ihr so darüber? Ich freue mich jedenfalls riesig wenn wieder ordentlich Leben nach Telara kommt!


----------



## Wynn (14. Mai 2013)

schade für trion aber ich werd als rift preoorder kunde wieder reinschauen wo es nix mehr kostet


----------



## Dylis (14. Mai 2013)

Weiß noch nicht wirklich ob ich Rift F2P jetzt gut oder schlecht finden soll.
Der Spielerschwund war in letzter Zeit aber wirklich extrem auf den deutschen Servern.


----------



## Pendron (14. Mai 2013)

Dylis schrieb:


> Weiß noch nicht wirklich ob ich Rift F2P jetzt gut oder schlecht finden soll.
> Der Spielerschwund war in letzter Zeit aber wirklich extrem auf den deutschen Servern.



Also ich sag mal solange der Shop nicht Pay2Win wird (wovon ich bei Trion einfach mal ausgehe),
ist es einfach das Beste was sie in der Situation hätten machen können.


----------



## Exolio (14. Mai 2013)

Ich freu mich. 
Wird mein alter Account mal wieder aktiviert.


----------



## reyvter (14. Mai 2013)

Freu mich auch schon.
Habe seit der Pre-Order aktion gespielt aber leider nach einen halben jahr aufgehört.
Hoffe dann auf hohen spieler andrang wie bei Tera


----------



## Davinho1 (14. Mai 2013)

Wenn die so ein Modell wie Tera einführen, kann es nur genial werden.


----------



## floppydrive (14. Mai 2013)

Freue mich auch drauf, Trion wird das schon schaukeln und ein gutes F2P machen


----------



## zoizz (14. Mai 2013)

hmm ....
Ich bin auch unschlüssig.
Wobei F2P für mich eigentlich besser ist, bei meinen paar Stunden Spielzeit im Monat wären sogar mickrige 15 Taler recht viel.


----------



## KilJael (14. Mai 2013)

Wollte iegtnlich schon lange mal wieder reinschauen, leider hats bei mir an der Tatsache gehappert das ich mein Authenticator "verloren" hab und meine Sicherheitsfrage nich mehr beantworten konnte, F2P kommt mir da gelegen, auch wenn ich es schade finde. Rift war ein cooles Spiel und F2P ist immer so eine Sache, wenn man ein paar Sachen falsch bedenkt geht der ganze Karren oft nach hinten los :/


----------



## Nerdavia (14. Mai 2013)

Also ich habe heute reingeschaut und habe nicht einen einzigen anderen Spieler gefunden...was ist da los ??


----------



## Tikume (15. Mai 2013)

Bleibt zu hoffen dass die Umstellung nicht die Weiterentwicklung des Spiels für Monate hinweg hemmt.

Der Item-Shop sollte letztendlich so aussehen dass man die Angebote geil findet und kaufen will, aber auch nicht unbedingt braucht.
Im Prinzip macht es Guild Wars 2 hier schon sehr gut vor (bis vielleicht auf die Gambling-Angebote).
Den SWToR Shop würde ich dagegen eher als abshreckendes beispiel sehen.


----------



## Thestixxxx (15. Mai 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Bleibt zu hoffen dass die Umstellung nicht die Weiterentwicklung des Spiels für Monate hinweg hemmt.



Ich denke nicht das wir uns da Sorgen machen müssen. F2P wird zwar nochmal eine kleine Blüte des Spieles bewirken aber die Entwickler werden es weiterhin sehenden Auges gegen die Wand fahren da bin ich mir ganz sicher.


----------



## Eyora (15. Mai 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Bleibt zu hoffen dass die Umstellung nicht die Weiterentwicklung des Spiels für Monate hinweg hemmt.
> 
> Der Item-Shop sollte letztendlich so aussehen dass man die Angebote geil findet und kaufen will, aber auch nicht unbedingt braucht.
> Im Prinzip macht es Guild Wars 2 hier schon sehr gut vor (bis vielleicht auf die Gambling-Angebote).
> Den SWToR Shop würde ich dagegen eher als abshreckendes beispiel sehen.



GW2 ist allerdings auch B2P und macht seinen Umsatz durch den Spielverkauf und die angekündigten Addons.

Die von dir verruchten Spiele sind F2P und darauf ausgelegt, sich nur über den Shop zu finanzieren. Rift sollte folglich eher dem Beispiel von SWToR folgen um gut aufgestellt zu sein, da sie auf Gelder durch Verkäufe verzichten.


----------



## Tikume (15. Mai 2013)

Rift musste man sich auch kaufen 
Die Spielverkäufe werden ein paar Jahre nach Release nicht mehr entscheidend sein. Kein Argument also.


----------



## Davinho1 (15. Mai 2013)

Es gibt schon Seiten, wo das Modell vorgestellt wurde. Es wird ca. mit Tera gleichziehen, also noch fairer als das SW:TOR Modell.


----------



## Eyora (15. Mai 2013)

Die folgenden Neukunden gehen als Verkauferlös verloren. Darüber hinaus bietet Rift bisher deutlich aufwendigere Updates als GW2 (PVE-Inhalte sind nunmal deutlich kostenintensiver,als der ausbau eines bereits bestehenden PvP-Systems).

Wenn Sie kommenden Updates kostenpflichtig anbieten würden, könnte man es mit dem Vertriebssystem von GW2 vergleichen, welches, wie wir jüngst erfuhren ebenfalls ins straucheln gerät, was in nächster Zeit zu Änderungen im Vertriebssystem von GW2 verursachen dürfte.


----------



## Tikume (15. Mai 2013)

Um es nett zu formulieren: Das sind interessante Fabulierungen


----------



## Eyora (15. Mai 2013)

> Um es nett zu formulieren: Das sind interessante Fabulierungen



Das lag gar nicht in meiner Absicht.



> Die folgenden Neukunden gehen als Verkauferlös verloren.



Ist ja logisch, die kommenden F2P-Spieler kaufen das Spiel ja nicht mehr.



> Darüber hinaus bietet Rift bisher deutlich aufwendigere Updates als GW2 (PVE-Inhalte sind nun mal deutlich kostenintensiver,als der ausbau eines bereits bestehenden PvP-Systems).



Da muss ich gestehen von einen persönlichem Kontakt beeinflusst worden zu sein. Unser Gildenleiter in TSW war früher in einer Computerspiele-Firma in Deutschland beschäftigt. Und hat im Gespräch erzählt, wie aufwendig PVE-Inhalte zu produzieren sind. Ok, das ist keine Quelle, die ich verifizieren kann,aber wenn man keine Ahnung von etwas hat muss man entsprechenden Leuten vertrauen. Und Raids oder besonders viele Instanzen hat GW2 ja nun nicht gerade zu bieten in den letzten Updates. Eine Instanz glaube ich, bei Flamme und Frost war das oder?



> Wenn Sie kommenden Updates kostenpflichtig anbieten würden, könnte man es mit dem Vertriebssystem von GW2 vergleichen, welches, wie wir jüngst erfuhren ebenfalls ins straucheln gerät, was in nächster Zeit zu Änderungen im Vertriebssystem von GW2 verursachen dürfte.



Da gab es einen Buffed-Artikel die Tage. GW2 büßt an Umsatz ein und es wurde ein erstes Addon angekündigt.
http://www.buffed.de/Guild-Wars-2-PC-169660/News/Guild-Wars-2-Erweiterung-in-Planung-x-NCsoft-stellt-Geschaeftszahlen-vor-1069510/

Frei meiner Fantasie, sind meine Argumente nicht entsprungen.


----------



## Maladin (15. Mai 2013)

Man kann nur das Beste wünschen für RIft. Aber das Hauptproblem ist und bleibt bestehen für Spiele, die vom Abo auf F2P umstellen, die Balance zu finden. Es muss Geld in die Kassen spülen und darf nicht die bestehende Community verprellen.


----------



## Seshatar (15. Mai 2013)

Bisher sieht es so aus:

- Im Shop wird auch Ausrüstung mit Stats verkauft werden, zwar (noch) kein Raidgear aber Dungeongear
- Abbonenten erhalten mikrige Boni und erhalten nichtmal Credits durch ihr Abo, müssen also für Dinge aus dem Itemshop zusätzlich zahlen
- Es wird eine Zwischenwährung geben "REX", die man tauschen und im AH verkaufen kann. D. h. Credits für Platin und andersrum

Ich spiele jetzt seit 2 Jahren RIFT, liebe dieses Spiel und seine Community. Das irgendwann eine F2P Umstellung bzw ein erweitertes RIFT Lite kommt dachte ich mir schon - aber jetzt werden alle Abonnenten nur verarscht. Mein Abo läuft noch bis 2018, also 5 Jahre (hab mal billig GTCs aufgekauft und einige Freunde angeworben). Dafür erhalte ich jetzt ein paar Mini Boni und sonst NICHTS. Für jeden weiteren Kram muss ich nun Credits kaufen.

Das endgültige Modell steht ja noch nicht fest, aber Aussagen des Game Cirectors wie "Man muss irgendwo eine Linie ziehen und die haben wir hinter dem besten Raidgear gezogen" (= alles andere darf ruhig in den Shop) oder dass "Abonent sein nur ein kleiner Bonus sein soll, aber nicht zu mächtig" klingen für mich ziemlich nach P2W-Abzocke.

Naja ist ja noch ein wenig hin bis Juni...


----------



## Pendron (15. Mai 2013)

Sie werden es schon nicht komplett gegen die Wand fahren ^^

Das mit dem Gear im Itemshop.. naja ob ich da jetzt kA 10€ für Expertgear ausgebe oder es mir in 1-2 Wochen selber erfarme 
muss jeder selbst wissen. Sofern sie nicht wirklich Raidequip im Shop verkaufen ist denke ich alles verkraftbar.

Die Abonnenten bekommen sehr wohl etwas für ihr Geld^^ zumindest wenn ich es richtig gelesen habe:



> As a subscriber (now officially a "Patron") you'll also get bounties of treasure and awesome bonuses to give you the extra edge and convenience you need for all your adventures in Telara!




&



> So what about veteran players? You're not losing anything – all of the features you enjoy today are yours forever! While we may offer more storage, more role slots, and more wardrobe slots, we will never be taking away anything you have earned if you have ever subscribed to RIFT. There are a variety of additional benefits to having been a previous subscriber, including a one-time award of Credits & Loyalty (we'll talk more about this later) once the game has converted to Free to Play.




Klingt schon nicht übel.


Quelle: http://community.riftgame.com/2013/05/14/introducing-rift-free-to-play/


----------



## Bluesoldier (15. Mai 2013)

Ich versteh dieses ganze "Pay2Win-Abzocke" rumgeflame nicht. (Generell gemeint und überall sind die Leute am rumjammern) 

Solang ich mir das selbe erspielen kann, wie auch kaufen, ist doch alles ok?!
Wer so (entschuldigt die Ausdrucksweise) blöd ist und Geld für etwas ausgibt, was eigentlich erspielt werden soll, ist doch selbst schuld!

Das ist doch einer der Kerne des Spiels. 


Unverschämt wäre es, wenn ich mir das beste Equip nur erkaufen könnte, aber das ist in keinem der aktuellen "großen" MMO's mit f2p oder b2p Modellen. (Oder irre ich mich grade?)


----------



## Minoz-13 (15. Mai 2013)

Bluesoldier schrieb:


> Ich versteh dieses ganze "Pay2Win-Abzocke" rumgeflame nicht. (Generell gemeint und überall sind die Leute am rumjammern)
> 
> Solang ich mir das selbe erspielen kann, wie auch kaufen, ist doch alles ok?!
> Wer so (entschuldigt die Ausdrucksweise) blöd ist und Geld für etwas ausgibt, was eigentlich erspielt werden soll, ist doch selbst schuld!
> ...




Wie du sagst, sind Dinge im Spiel erspielen einer der Kerne des Spiels bzw von MMO's. Meiner Meinung nach wird aber durch die Möglichkeit, dass ich Ausrüstung kaufen kann (Qualität der Ausrüstung sei mal außer acht gelassen), ein Spiel wie Rift ad absurdum geführt. Rift baut wie WoW auf eine Itemspirale, Items sollten immer nur im Spiel erhältlich sein, weil welchen Anreiz bieten mir bzw meinen Mitspielern ansonsten zB die Dungeons wenn ich Items mit Dungeon Qualität kaufen kann ? 

Ebenso sind MMO(RPG)'s auf Zeit ausgelegt, kann ich Content überspringen spare ich Zeit, nur ist das im Sinne eines MMO's ? Ich lese häufig, dass Leute es gutheissen Ausrüstung kaufen zu können, da sie die Zeit, welche andere im Spiel verbringen auf der Arbeit verbringen und lieber Geld , welches sie verdienen dann im Spiel für Ausrüstung umsetzen. Da frage ich mich, warum, wenn sie eh keine Zeit zum spielen haben. Um schneller in Raidinstanzen gehen zu können? Weil in der "Welt" braucht man kein Dungeonequip. Ich möchte die nächste Aussage nun auch nicht verallgemeinern aber wenn keine Zeit zum spielen erbracht wird, dann ist es mit spielerischen Fähigkeiten meist auch nicht weit her und im Endeffekt werden dann Spieler "verärgert", welche gern den Raid schaffen würden und dass auch im Zeitrahmen xy. Weil mich verärgert es häufig, egal in welchem MMO, das man Mitspieler hat, welche sagen sie haben nur bedingt Zeit aber meine Zeit verplempern mit ihrem rumgegurke und man ihren Slot auch unbesetzt hätte lassen können und auf Beschwerde dann den Casual-Joker ziehen.

Meiner Meinung nach schadet es einem Spiel Ausrüstung kaufbar zu machen, da es das Überspringen von Content ermöglicht und das sollte nicht möglich sein. Damit stellen sich die Hersteller selbst ein Bein und entwerten ihre eigene Arbeit (Content der entwickelt aber nicht beachtet wird). Es fördert nur noch mehr die Beschleunigung und Vereinfachung dieser Spiele.

Ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass wir Spieler uns mit sowas das eigene MMO-Grab schaufeln und wir keine Qualität erwarten dürfen, wenn wir immer nach "schneller und leichter" rufen. Muss ich wirklich alles in kürzester Zeit erreichen und sehen? Mir wäre das zu stessig, ich spiele zum entspannen und nicht weil ich auf der Flucht bin.

Zum Thema Abo, mir sind die Boni, welche ich als Abospieler erhalten würde zu wenig um dafür mein aktives Abo zu behalten.


----------



## matze04 (16. Mai 2013)

Ich hab Rift lange nicht gespielt aber würde gerne mal wieder einsteigen. Lohnt es sich, sich jetzt noch das AddOn zu beschaffen, um dann die Seelenerweiterungen zu haben wenn es f2p wird? Oder sind die verzichtbar?


----------



## Egooz (16. Mai 2013)

Ich hab vor 3 Tagen nach ca 1 Jahr Pause wieder reaktiviert. Mein 5 Jahre alter PC konnte mit Rift nicht so viel anfangen. Mit den vielen Änderungen muss ich mich noch beschäftigen, Skillungen neu austüfteln usw. Ich spiele erstmal nen neuen Charakter. Bei den Animationen (vor allem der Zwerge) musste ich aber kurz den Atem anhalten. Oje, schön ist das alles nicht. 

Zu den Seelen: Ich hab SL auch noch nicht, aber die Seelen klingen schon verdammt gut. Sicher gehts auch ohne bis 50. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen, dass man besser bei wegkommt, wenn man sich das Addon jetzt noch holt. Keys gibts ja z.T. echt günstig im Netz für um die 17&#8364; und dann hat man alles was man braucht. Ich hoffe, sie bieten im Shop dann endlich Charakter-Wechsel (Geschlecht etc.) an, dann würde ich auch meinen Krieger weiterspielen. Solche Dienste werden im Forum ja schon lange gefordert.


----------



## Dylis (16. Mai 2013)

Die Seelen aus SL sollte man auf jeden Fall mit an Bord haben! Klar geht es auch ohne aber wenn man das Beste aus sein Char raus holen will sind sie Pflicht.


----------



## Belo79 (16. Mai 2013)

Ja, die neuen Seelen sind echt nett und geben sehr gute Kombinationsmöglichkeiten. 
Habe meinen Account auch wieder reaktiviert.


----------



## Jonestone (17. Mai 2013)

Man ist das geil!

ich habe letztens noch überlegt mein abo zu reaktivieren! Hammergeil!!!


----------



## zoizz (17. Mai 2013)

in den letzten 3 wochen (seitdem habe ich reaktiviert) kommen sehr viele wieder, erkennt man an den fragen, was sich alles geändert hat. mir gefällts


----------



## Egooz (17. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mir nun auch SL für knapp 17€ gekauft. Für den Preis kann man nichts falsch machen, wenn man mit Rift grundsätzlich Spaß hat(te). Dank aktuellem PC läuft das Spiel auch endlich super bei mir. Mit meinem Barden habe ich die neue Seele "Techniker" (glaube ich?) direkt getestet und sie hat tolle Effekte und Animationen. Somit macht sie echt Spaß zu spielen und ergänzt den Barden auch gut. Leider gibts bis 50 wohl keine Umhänge (außer den aus der PreOrder), sehr schade. 

Rift wird sich neben Guild Wars 2 und Lotro seinen Platz bei mir sichern, vor allem nach der Umstellung auf F2P. Da kann kein Neverwinter und co mithalten.


----------



## Tirima (18. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,

also ich habe lange überlegt bevor ich nun etwas zu der Umstellung schreiben wollte da ich hierzu diesen Umstand von allen Blickwinkeln betrachten wollte.
Ich habe kurz vor Weihnachten 2011 aufgehört da ich meine Diplomarbeit schreiben musste und so einfach zu gar nichts mehr Zeit hatte. Später habe ich den Wiedereinstieg auch wieder gelassen weil es nach dem Abschluss der Arbeit auch nur ein klein wenig besser wurde und sich ein Abo-MMO für mich einfach nicht mehr auszahlte. So habe ich Rift dann schmerzlich de Rücken zugewandt.
Irgendwann ist dann GW2 raus gekommen und ein guter Freund meinte, dass es für mich von der Zeiteinteilung ideal wäre. Ich habe dann dort auch angefangen zu spielen aber, ganz ehrlich, mir fehlt dort einfach zu viel und manche Dinge treffen einfach nicht ganz meinen Geschmack.



Somit habe ich beschlossen, dass ich wieder in Rift einsteigen und Telara wieder besuchen will. Meine Tank-Schurkin müsste es ja auch noch geben und mit ihr war ich immer gerne unterwegs. Eine Frage habe ich aber dennoch:

*Wenn ich mir nun vorher noch Storm Legion zulege, ist da beim Kauf der Erweiterung ein Monat Spielzeit dabei?*


Wenn ja, dann würde ich heute noch lospreschen und auf Storm Legion erweitern und wäre dann ab Sonntag, spätestens Dienstag wieder in Telara.




Schattige Grüße,
Tirima


----------



## Sanzen (19. Mai 2013)

Muss Dich leider enttäuschen, es ist eine Erweiterung wie bei jedem anderen mmo und es ist keine extra Spielzeit drauf.


----------



## zoizz (19. Mai 2013)

Tirima schrieb:


> Somit habe ich beschlossen, dass ich wieder in Rift einsteigen und Telara wieder besuchen will. *... der Erweiterung ein Monat Spielzeit dabei?*
> 
> Wenn ja, dann würde ich heute noch lospreschen und auf Storm Legion erweitern und wäre dann ab Sonntag, spätestens Dienstag wieder in Telara.
> 
> ...



Du bekommst die Erweiterung plus 30 Tage kostenfreie Spielzeit für beinahe umsonst.
Einfach hier im Forum die Anleitung mit dem Raptr befolgen und genießen. So bin ich auch wiedergekommen und werd auch noch etwas bleiben ^^


----------



## Davinho1 (19. Mai 2013)

Bei Raptr gibt es keine Keys mehr und das galt auch nur für neue Accounts!


----------



## zoizz (19. Mai 2013)

Davinho1 schrieb:


> Bei Raptr gibt es keine Keys mehr


tatsache, dann mein Fehler. Es wurden zwar regelmässig neue Keys nachgeschoben, aber nu sind se aus.



Davinho1 schrieb:


> das galt auch nur für neue Accounts!



Nope, ich habe meinen alten Acc damit aktiviert. Konnte mit meinen alten Chars normal weiterspielen.

Fand das Give-away eigentlich recht nett.


----------



## Davinho1 (20. Mai 2013)

Lag bei mir vllt daran, weil ich SL schon hatte. Hatte halt gehofft, so wieder 30 Tage zu bekommen. Musste es dann auf einem anderen Acc anwenden.


----------



## Coreeye (20. Mai 2013)

Wie sind eigentlich die Endgame Raids in Rift, im Vergleich zu SW:TOR? In SW:TOR finde ich die schon fast zu lang, vor allem die neue.


----------



## Type your name here (20. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand das gleiche Problem wie ich grade?

Hab mir Sorm Legion über Steam gekauft und will den key aktivieren und jedesmal kommt "Kauf konnte nicht abgeschlossen werden, bitte später versuchen"....naja dieses "später" ist schon seit gestern der Fall... .

Finde es grade bissel lächerlich das man nichtmal den Key aktivieren kann...


----------



## stepe74 (15. Juni 2013)

Also ich habe jetzt einige Freetoplay-Umstellungen mit gemacht.

Herr der Ringe,- so lala. Am Ende habe ich trotz Lifetimeabo zu spielen aufgehört.
SWTOR,- absolut unspielbar als freetoplay.

Rift: Um es zu testen habe ich für meinen Sohn einen Account angelegt (ich selber bin und bleibe beim Abo). Und ich weiß nicht was ihr wollt!! Ein faireres freetoplay-Angebot habe ich noch nicht erlebt.
Rüstung mit Werten im Shop, na und? Mal geschaut was das für Teile sind? Alles einfach zu erspielen, nichts "dickes". 
Bei vielen Sachen hat man die Wahl Platin oder reales Geld zu zahlen. So what?

Alles ist spielbar. 
Was wollt ihr?!?!?

Also für mich steht fest, wenn das Ding so wie es jetzt ist scheitert hat das zwei optionale Gründe:
- entweder gehen MMO´s grundsätzlich nicht (wenn ich bei TESO in der Entwicklung sitzen würde, hätte ich da jetzt auf total ein Auge auf Rift) mehr oder,
- die Leute sind mittlerweile so verwöhnt und von "umsonst" "Geiz ist geil" oder "kostenlos" gaga gemacht worden, das die einfach in der Masse zu doof geworden sind ein gutes Angebot/Spiel zu erkennen.

Alle schreien:" Immer WoW, wollen mal was anderes", aber wenn dann mal was neues/anderes kommt und wirklich gut ist, sind viele der Schreier zu faul, oder nicht in der Lage sich Zeit zu nehmen um das "Neue" "Andere" zu erlernen.

Die meisten WOLLEN doch die WoW "Blindklickerrei", das ohne Nachdenkenzocken.

Es gibt immer Leute die aus Prinzip meckern, aber Rift ist für mich überraschend gut (übrigens auch technisch,- wenn Wartung ist schlafe ich meistens) umgestellt worden.

Leute, Rift muss schon was an Geld reinholen. Schaut mal wie vielschichtig (z.B.: im Vergleich mit dem eher oberflächlichen SWtor) Rift ist. Das wächst nicht irgendwo im Internet von alleine!

Wer hier jetzt wieder nur negatives an einem weiteren MMO finden kann, und unbedingt andere davon überzeugen muss, um Anderen auch das Spielen zu vermiesen, der sollte mal für sich, in sich gehen und mal "abklopfen", ob er überhaupt noch MMO´s spielen möchte.

Am Ende sind es Spiele, die in der Freizeit Spaß bringen. Aber das echte Leben können die nicht verschönern! 
Kein zukünftiges MMO wird reale Userprobleme lösen können oder einen täglichen Brötchenlieferdienst beinhalten (Und das am besten noch free-to-eat)

Ich glaube die Erwartungen an sich sind einfach unrealistisch.

Wichtig: Ich möchte niemanden angreifen oder beleidigen!!

Schönes Wochenende euch allen (egal welche Meinung ihr habt)


----------



## Theopa (16. Juni 2013)

stepe74 schrieb:


> Alle schreien:" Immer WoW, wollen mal was anderes", aber wenn dann mal was neues/anderes kommt und wirklich gut ist, sind viele der Schreier zu faul, oder nicht in der Lage sich Zeit zu nehmen um das "Neue" "Andere" zu erlernen.



Da liegt nach meiner Erfahrung fast das einzige Problem bei Rift: Es spielt sich (was definitiv KEIN Mangel ist) doch relativ ähnlich wie WoW. Und das war auch der Einzige Grund wieso mich Rift nicht halten konnte, diese Art MMO hatte ich eben mit WoW schon.

Das F2P bei SWTOR finde ich übrigens für Casuals echt in Ordnung. Hatte vor F2P nur einen Kommando auf 50 und kann mir jetzt wenn ich Langeweile habe einfach mal die Story anderer Klassen bzw. der Dunklen Seite ansehen. Im Endgame gebe ich dir aber Recht, da sollte wenig gehn.


----------



## Belo79 (16. Juni 2013)

@stepe74
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Amen[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Schließe mich Deiner Meinung an. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich habe so ziemlich jedes halbwegs interessante MMO´s ausprobiert, darunter auch viele F2P Titel. Rift besitzt meiner Meinung nach derzeit das fairste F2P/Shop Modell. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Die Server sind pralle gefüllt und die Stimmung ist klasse.[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Finde den Shop im Gegensatz zu anderen auch recht günstig. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Beispiel für den Shop:[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Für 5&#8364; bekommt man knappe 1000 Shoppunkte -> Ein 110% Mount kostet gerade mal 79 Punkte, also 0,40 Cent. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Die ganz dicken 150% Mounts kosten 1279 Punkte. also irgendwas um die 6 EUR. (Lotro Mount 15 EUR u. WoW gerne mal 19 EUR). Das ganze Zeug kann man auch gegen Ingame Währung (Platin) kaufen.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Reinschauen lohnt auf jeden Fall.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Jonestone (16. Juni 2013)

stepe74 schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt einige Freetoplay-Umstellungen mit gemacht.
> 
> Herr der Ringe,- so lala. Am Ende habe ich trotz Lifetimeabo zu spielen aufgehört.
> SWTOR,- absolut unspielbar als freetoplay.
> ...




Das kann ich so nur unterschreiben! 

Auch ich habe zig MMOs gespielt und muss echt sagen, dass man hier wirklich ohne auch nur einen Cent zahlen zu MÜSSEN alles erleben kann und mehrere hundert Stunden, wenn nicht tausende, sehr gute Unterhaltung bekommt.

SWTOR habe ich F2P bis ca. lvl 25 gespielt, LOTRO auch relativ weit. Age of Conan habe ich 1,5 Jahre im Abo gespielt und nach der Umstellung nochmal reingeschaut und bei diesen Spielen hatte ich immer das Gefühl nur die Hälfte an Spaß zu bekommen, weil man doch schon große Nachteile hat.

Rift habe ich auch mindestens 1 Jahr im Abo gespielt und kann nur jedem empfehlen sich die ersten 20 Level anuzuschauen, und es nicht nach 10 Minuten oder schon im Vorfeld schlecht
zu machen.


----------



## bartman223 (16. Juni 2013)

Naja, ist ja ziemlich abgespeckt.
Bleibe da lieber bei WoW.


----------



## Deadeye-Jed (16. Juni 2013)

Viele neue Spieler= Hammergeiles Rift Erlebniss, grad in Silberwald mit 20 Leuten nur Risse geschlossen+ ein großes Event beendet^^

PS: Kommt bitte nicht nach Brutwacht, der is so voll wie ein Franzose nach ein Bier


----------



## Fusie (16. Juni 2013)

Die F2P Umstellung ist soweit doch gelungen, den meisten macht es auch Spaß, und einige die meckern hat man wohl immer dabei - schauen wir mal wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (16. Juni 2013)

auf den servern is gut was los, ich zock auch wieder nen twink hoch auf brutmutter
auf ***** gibts storm legion infinity edition + 30 tage spielzeit für knapp um die 12 euro. so zur info ... gutes angebot!!


----------



## hendlbrust (16. Juni 2013)

Jonestone schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nur unterschreiben!
> 
> Auch ich habe zig MMOs gespielt und muss echt sagen, dass man hier wirklich *ohne auch nur einen Cent zahlen* zu MÜSSEN *alles* erleben kann und mehrere hundert Stunden, wenn nicht tausende, sehr gute Unterhaltung bekommt.
> 
> ...




Nein.


----------



## tekkon123 (16. Juni 2013)

hendlbrust schrieb:


> Nein.


Doch.


----------



## Ru4Di (18. Juni 2013)

schön ,das  f2p, doch support immernoch so s**** wie damals.
nebenbei: ich kann mich trotz reset des PW nicht einloggen, nirgendwo.
bin stock sauer über so einen schlechten service.

diesen ganzen korea-schei***, billigware, habe echt kein bock mehr mich darüber zu ärgern.dann lieber mal 10 euro in hdro oder andere kostenpflichtige dinger, aber sowas nervt mich übelst:meldest dich 1 stunde an beim registrieren und dann  kannste doch nicht zocken.

grüsse r.


----------



## Tikume (18. Juni 2013)

Also sozusagen derselbe Drecksverein wie Turbine.


----------



## tekkon123 (18. Juni 2013)

Tikume schrieb:


> Also sozusagen derselbe Drecksverein wie Turbine.



Nicht wirklich.Wenn mann den Support Chat nutzt,wird einem schnell und zuverlässig geholfen.


----------



## Ru4Di (18. Juni 2013)

also eins ist doch schonmal klar: es giebt trotz ankündigungen *kein umsonstspiel*.das sollte man echt mal abmahnen , dieses f2p.

grüsse r.


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. Juni 2013)

Für was *musst* du denn zahlen?


----------



## Kaldyrja242 (18. Juni 2013)

Ru4Di schrieb:


> also eins ist doch schonmal klar: es giebt trotz ankündigungen *kein umsonstspiel*.das sollte man echt mal abmahnen , dieses f2p.
> 
> grüsse r.



Ähm bitte mal um Aufklärung wo man bei RIFT gezwungen wird Geld auszugeben?

Klar hat man Einschränkungen - aber - alle Karten, alle Dungdeons, alle Klassen (mit Einschränkung der neuen SL Seelen) sind frei zugänglich.

Wer etwas mehr möchte wie z.B. mehr Taschenplätze oder eine SL Seele der nimmt halt die paar Euro EINMAL in die Hand
Wer von den XP, Ruf & Markenboosts was haben möchte der braucht halt ein Abo - aber das sind Dinge die sind nun echt nicht Spielentscheidend,
ebenso der Tand den man sich kaufen kann (Reittiere, Kostüme etc...). Die Rüstung die man über den Shop bekommt kann man sich erspielen, da ist der
Shop lediglich Zeitersparniss da man nicht die Dungdeons durchrennen muss. Der Aufwand hierfür ist aber nicht höher als vor dem F2P System.

Also was erwartet ihr?

Das ein Hersteller ein Spiel komplett zu 100% Kostenfrei an den Mann/die Frau bringt?
Das die Mitarbeiter sagen - hey ich bin so sozial veranlagt das ich für umsonst arbeite?

Jeder kann F2P spielen wenn er möchte, aber man muss halt auf ein paar Goodies verzichten.

In anderen MMO's zum Beispiel hat man im F2P System Begrenzugen was die Karten & Raids angeht oder man darf nur X Dungeons pro Tag aufsuchen etc... 
Bei Rift ist das eben NICHT der Fall.


----------



## Ru4Di (18. Juni 2013)

oki, ich habe das wort f2p evtl falsch übersetzt.*frei zu spielen*. das isset ja auch, nur die evtl nebenkosten werden dabei nie erwähnt, bzw. einschränkungen.
ich  bin aber auch dafür , das die mitarbeiter entlohnt werden.wie...ka.

ps. da giebs übrigends schlimmerer f2p modelle.meines erachtens : age of Conan ist eins der schlimmsten.


----------



## hendlbrust (18. Juni 2013)

tekkon123 schrieb:


> Doch.




Genau informieren...mitdenken Burli..nicht nachdenken. Wer nachdenken muss hat schon verloren.


----------



## Kaldyrja242 (18. Juni 2013)

hendlbrust schrieb:


> Genau informieren...mitdenken Burli..nicht nachdenken. Wer nachdenken muss hat schon verloren.




Hmm dann nochmal die Frage, was MUSST Du unbedingt kaufen um den aktuellen Inhalt spielen zu können, sprich alle Karten, Raids, Dungdeons & PVP Gebiete?


----------



## Ru4Di (18. Juni 2013)

oki, TRion scheint anders zu machen: erstmal werbung ; weil arch-dingen steht in startlöchern und wollen sich nicht mit  spielern verderben vorher.
aber schau dir mal andere f2p an : horror.


----------



## tekkon123 (18. Juni 2013)

hendlbrust schrieb:


> Genau informieren...mitdenken Burli..nicht nachdenken. Wer nachdenken muss hat schon verloren.


Nein.


----------



## Fusie (19. Juni 2013)

Die Einschränkungen sind bekannt und wenn einer damit Probleme hat, na dann soll er eben einmal ~20 EUR ausgeben für die Rift+Stormlegion Boxen und ist danach die Einschränkungen los. 
Und man kann das Spiel umsonst spielen, muss sich dann aber auch über die Grenzen im klaren sein... was genau soll man denn da nun abmahmen, vor allem da die ganzen Informationen dazu schon seit geraumer Zeit auf deren offiziellen Seite stehen?


----------



## DoktorElmo (19. Juni 2013)

Geht´s euch noch ganz gut?
Da wird ernsthaft verlangt, Trion abzumahnen, weil das F2P Modell nicht fair genug ist?

Eure Eltern (volljährig scheint ihr ja bei weitem noch nicht zu sein) leben auch von Luft und Liebe oder wie? 

Der Shop ist ja nochdazu vergleichsweise extrem günstig! Und für welches MMO lohnen sich die 20&#8364;, die Rift + SL kostet, mehr? Aufwachen!


----------



## Ru4Di (19. Juni 2013)

abmahnen bezog sich nur auf den begriff *f2p*.
ich habe auch schon oft in tv-trailern gehört, das man nichts zahlen muss.
ich kenne aber spiele, die ohne knete nur bis lvl x spielen kann oder gar keine gebiete spielen kann usw.


----------



## Kaldyrja242 (20. Juni 2013)

Ru4Di schrieb:


> abmahnen bezog sich nur auf den begriff *f2p*.
> ich habe auch schon oft in tv-trailern gehört, das man nichts zahlen muss.
> ich kenne aber spiele, die ohne knete nur bis lvl x spielen kann oder gar keine gebiete spielen kann usw.



Komplett mit allen Inhalten kannst Du kein aktuelles F2P Spiel spielen. Wer denkt so etwas ist möglich der sieht einfach die Realität nicht.
Keine Firma kann es sich leisten so zum Spaß irgendwelche Spiele anzubieten und dafür absolut 0,00 Gegenwert zu erhalten.

Und wenn man es genau nimmt - kostenfrei kann man F2P Spiele ja spielen, sie funktionieren ja.


----------



## Fusie (20. Juni 2013)

... und die Treuepunkte kann man auch, ohne Geld im Itemshop auszugeben, im Spiel als Beute erhalten. Die fallen unter xyz der Loyalität und geben unterschiedliche Mengen an Treuepunkten.


----------



## DoktorElmo (20. Juni 2013)

Ru4Di schrieb:


> abmahnen bezog sich nur auf den begriff *f2p*.
> ich habe auch schon oft in tv-trailern gehört, das man nichts zahlen muss.
> ich kenne aber spiele, die ohne knete nur bis lvl x spielen kann oder gar keine gebiete spielen kann usw.



Rift ist aber kein Solches!


----------



## Matchfighter (24. Juni 2013)

DoktorElmo schrieb:


> Geht´s euch noch ganz gut?
> Da wird ernsthaft verlangt, Trion abzumahnen, weil das F2P Modell nicht fair genug ist?
> 
> Eure Eltern (volljährig scheint ihr ja bei weitem noch nicht zu sein) leben auch von Luft und Liebe oder wie?
> ...



Ich würde zur Ultimate Edition + Erweiterung raten. Die Ultimate ist nur um 2-3 Euro (Keyseller) teurer und man erhällt wesentlich mehr Bonusinhalte ^^.
ich finde das Model wirklich gut gelungen. Vor allem, dass man eben wie in Tera auch durch die Vorversionen bzw. Originalspiele eben einen gewissen 
Veteranenstatus bzw. Bonusinhalte erhällt und dazu eben weitere nicht weltbewegende Ggst im Shop erhalten kann, um was zum topic geschrieben zu haben =)


----------



## Rifter (5. Juli 2013)

Wie gut geht’s eigentlich Rift mit der Free to Play Umstellung? 

War lange nicht mehr im Game und wollte wissen wie sich Rift macht?
Kommt genügend Kohle für guten Content rein? 

In vielen MMOs ist nach der F2P Umstellung nicht mehr viel passiert... wenn überhaupt gab es nur wenig Content. Oder ist schlecht Designt (also unterhalb den möglichkeiten).

F2P hat für mich immer noch den fahlen Nachgeschmack des Minimal-Maximal-Prinzips.


----------



## Egooz (5. Juli 2013)

Rifter schrieb:


> Wie gut geht's eigentlich Rift mit der Free to Play Umstellung?


Es ist viel los. Sowohl Neueinsteiger, als auch ehemalige Spieler trifft man an. Spielerzahlen usw wird dir niemand beantworten können.



Rifter schrieb:


> Kommt genügend Kohle für guten Content rein?


Wie soll dir die Frage von Spielern beantwortet werden? Mal ernsthaft...!?



Rifter schrieb:


> F2P hat für mich immer noch den fahlen Nachgeschmack des Minimal-Maximal-Prinzips.



Ich spiele nur wenige F2P Spiele, aber auf DC UO und Lotro trifft das meiner Meinung nach nicht zu.


----------



## tekkon123 (5. Juli 2013)

Rifter schrieb:


> Wie gut geht’s eigentlich Rift mit der Free to Play Umstellung?
> 
> War lange nicht mehr im Game und wollte wissen wie sich Rift macht?
> Kommt genügend Kohle für guten Content rein?
> ...


Ernsthafft?
Einloggen und selber sehen was geht.
Zum Kontent:Gab jetzt n neues Gebiet und nen neuen 10er,in den nächsten 6-8 Wochen 2 neue 20er Raids und von 3.0 ist Trion auch schon kräfftig am schwafeln.Aber wann 3.0 kommt,ka.Das wird aber die Messlatte werden,weil jetzt kein grosser Patch(abgesehen von den Raids)mehr vor 3.0 kommen soll.Wir werden sehen.


----------



## Brüderchen Rattentod (9. Juli 2013)

Hmm naja hört sich nach Trion Standard an.
Gut man kann sich über F2P freuen, oder es als letzten Schritt sehen. HAtte eigentlich auch vor nach ner kleinen Pause wieder reinzuschauen, jetzt liegt die SL Box zuhause, nichtmal installiert und das Abo wird nach 9 Monaten auslaufen ohne verlängert zu werden. Und wenn ich unsere RAidleitung im TS mitbekomme.....äh ja war abzusehen^^
Rift ist ein tolles Spiel, aber bleibt bei eurer Diskussion mal objektiv. Es ist toll wenn zig neue Spieler da sind....sicherlich, wenn davon nen Großteil vom spielerischen jedoch nix auf dem Kasten hat oder trotz gleichem Equip im PvP einfach wegplatzt, versaut vielen die von Anfang an dabei waren dann doch etwas die Laune.

So und nu tummel ich mich wieder in meine 20Euro Arma2 + DayZ Ecke und erfreu mich eines Spieles das von patch zu patch schwerer wird


----------

